
This Android game uses Chromecast to turn your phone into a tennis racquet - trex83
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/03/18/this-android-game-uses-chromecast-to-turn-your-phone-into-a-tennis-racquet/
======
trex83
Seems cool

